# apartments and the lame circuit panel



## se3dl3ss (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok so I just moved in to a new well old new two bedroom apartment and come to find out its a very old apartment building like 1950's old. Well havent  been growing for awhile about two months and I finely got back into it. I open up the circuit panel to find only four breaker in it. Now I have lil to no understanding about amp watts but I do know that a 15 amp can only handle 12 amps or 1400 watt safely be4 problems start happening. So this my question wat can i do without having to start replacing wires or jacking up the walls so I don't get tag when i get my deposit back when i move out. Also I have a few options on Wat I should use to grow with. So its summer months and the heat is on I have a portable ac that need to run but I have two 600 I can run or two 400 or I can run one 600 cuz I'm only in a 2x4 grow lab but I also have a 2x2 grow lab with a 250 and a 4 bulb t5 I run the 4 bulb 24/7 and the 250 only when I'm  per vegging or try to get my moms to grow to take cutting I run the two 600 right now but only at night but I was thinking I should stagger the lights timers for 6 hours. The only thing on this circuit of significance is the ceiling fan two 4" exhaust fan and 6 inch exhaust fan plus the other wall outlets for my clock the bath room light and my kid outlets and room light I dont have the amp values right now but I need to know if a I have a electrition come out can he wire it for temporary use


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2012)

I would add another circuit breaker and a dedicated line.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2012)

All yu folk who be growin yur girls in places yual dont own be freakin me out tell ya what. I must admit I be to scareded of gettin caught. Least I know I owns were I grows and can control who comes and goes but ifin yur a rented to many can come and go as they please and other folks always have yur key. Not disrespectin or pokin stick just be sayin all those who grows where they dont owns got bigger ball sack then me. Good luck yur trails walkin hope they lead yual safe my friend.

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 1, 2012)

I really don't think that I would be altering the electrical  service in an old apartment building that I did not own.  Like BWD mentiotioned, the management can inspect the apartment and enter even if you are not there for emergencies.  If something shorted out and caused a fire, YOU would be liable.  If people were hurt or killed, YOU would face criminal charges.  You would probably be fine running a single 600W, but I would really advise against changing the electrical.  In addition, I doubt that a reputable electrician would even do this.  I am a plumber and would never alter the plumbing in an apartment building without the owners/management knowledge and consent.

Since you knew that you were going to grow, you really should have looked for a newer apartment building that had adequate electrical service.  You could have made up a convincing story to cover why you need more amperage and inspected the electrical service.


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Jul 3, 2012)

I live in a rather old apartment building myself. 50's or 60's would be my guess. I have a 400w lamp myself, it is the only thing running on that breaker. I also have an a/c unit in the room to control temps. I just drilled a hole right down in the corner like the cable guy would and ran an extension cord to another recpetacle to spread out the draw.I had fears like THG mentioned and after a few minutes of thought grabbed the hole hawg.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL--you used a hole hawg for a hole for a wire to go through   :giggle: ?  

If you are running an extension cord, make absolutely sure that it is of sufficient gauge to power what you are running without overheating.  That can cause a fire also.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 23, 2012)

i'm with amateur on this one. since you dont own, the best way is to spread the draw as much as you SAFELY can. WHILE making sure you have a wire that is properly guaged.

if your worried about wires being everywhere, there are a few solutions. are you in a large apartment building? or is it like a complex, like mine. spread out and only 1-3 stories high. if your on the first floor check for a small crawspace. and if your in the air, check for an attic of some type. you'd be suprised what you can accomplish with a walfish and some tape.:hubba:


----------

